# Problem with a Fiamma Privacy Room



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

we recently purchased a Fiamma Privacy room, I managed to fit it and it seemed to be ok, However we noticed that the rear side section did not quite meet the side of the motorhome and the pole kept coming out.
We decided that the next time we put it up, we needed the side awning to go further up the channel.

So yesterday we re erected the awning, put the sides up to the top of the channel, then put the front up, zipped one side and then attempted to zip other side,then we noticed that the vynil at the top front of the sides had torn by about 2 ", we then realised that the front measures 4.2 metres whilst the channel is 4.4, ant that this shortage has probably caused the rip.
Has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

The only problems experienced with our privacy room is with the telescopic poles that hold the foam seal to the side of the vehicle.
We noticed that the pin on the top of the pole started to come out of rigid top side bar.
Conclusion was that as the vehicle rocked when we entered the door the pole was being compressed and doesn't have a return spring.
I think the only way to prevent this is to fit rear steadies to stop the vehicle moving.
We also noticed that the rigid top side extrusions were rather sharp and have abraded the awning roof. Some attention with a file helped here.

Alec


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree with the comment about the vertical poles needing to be spring loaded. Obviously designed by a non user. Also agree that the side extrusions could do with more care on the finishing. 
Unfortunately this level of poor finish appears to be typical of Fiamma products.
They seem to think that motorhome owners will keep paying top money for poor quality.
Gerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sandyhill said:


> we recently purchased a Fiamma Privacy room, I managed to fit it and it seemed to be ok, However we noticed that the rear side section did not quite meet the side of the motorhome and the pole kept coming out.
> We decided that the next time we put it up, we needed the side awning to go further up the channel.
> 
> So yesterday we re erected the awning, put the sides up to the top of the channel, then put the front up, zipped one side and then attempted to zip other side,then we noticed that the vynil at the top front of the sides had torn by about 2 ", we then realised that the front measures 4.2 metres whilst the channel is 4.4, ant that this shortage has probably caused the rip.
> Has anyone had a similar problem?


Hi,

If you phone us as Russell did, someone will quite happily explain how to do it.

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Peter,
We have a Fiama Privacy room (clip system) to go with the Fiama 5.5m awning.
From my viewpoint and compared with the previous Harrison safari room we had with our previous motorhome the Fiama room is one of the worst engineered and complicated accesories I have come across. I have even re-engineered the junctions with the awning to stop them rolling out when under strain.
Of course I could be doing it wrong but did get on the spot advice from a Fiama agent at a recent show.

You would be most welcome to pop down the road, visit and show us what we are doing wrong. please!

Clive


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Clive,

Pop down what road?

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The Reading Road towards Basingstoke - but not all the way??

01256 326050


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Speaking of "_designed by a non-user_" I reckon our Fiamma bike cover was designed by the office cat!!

It's rubbish material, has the zip in entirely the wrong place, and fits only where it touches - which is infrequently!!

There are huge gathers in the velcro which fastens around the bike carrier (also a Fiamma, so they should know what shape it is!!) and the water pours in when it rains and collects in the bottom of the cover - making it look a bit like a rear view of Mrs Zeb!!  :lol: :lol:

Had to stab it with the breadknife to let the water out (the cover - not Mrs Zeb 8O ), and found several small holes in the fabric after only a few uses.

And putting it on is only marginally less difficult than piloting a helicopter in a force 10 gale . . . and I'm 6' 3"!!

Very disappointed since everything else "Fiamma" we have bought has been very good quality and well designed.

Is their quality control going down the pan or something??

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We sell then like there is no tomorrow!

Please bear in mind as regards 'shape' there are two versions, 2/3 bike and a 4 bike and at £19-95p not that expensive.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Peter

Ours was the deluxe version 2/3 bikes, which only just covered our two ordinary hybrid bikes, and cost just over £30 I think. (I say "_was_" because I slung it in the bin somewhere in Brittany when the fifth or sixth hole ** appeared, and it was *not *abused or misused!) :roll:

_*As for selling loads of them, the same could be said of Trabants - but that didn't make them any good!!*_ 8O 8O

As I said before, we have always been very pleased with Fiamma stuff, but we are not alone in our opinion of the bike covers, see >> this recent thread >>.

Now it appears their Privacy Room is suffering similar design and quality defects.

I realise of course that you are only a dealer and cannot be held responsible for the defects  , but you should be in a good position to tell us, honestly, if their standards are falling . . . like so many others I regret to add!! :evil:

Regards

Dave

** Not counting the stab with the breadknife!! :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

_And what is wrong with a Trabant may I ask? apart from a smoky two stroke engine and a body made out of paper mache and glue._

The Privacy rooms are OK, the problem is that people buy them and don't know or have not been instructed in how to erect them or the supplier does not have the knowledge either.

There should be a DVD in the package, sometimes they do not get put in at the factory in Italy.

Any one with a problem or needing advice can ring the F iamma Care advice line on 0870-777-8586 and get a free copy of the DVD

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You forgot to mention the bike covers Peter!! 8) 8) :roll: 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> You forgot to mention the bike covers Peter!! 8) 8) :roll:
> Dave


Why you want one for your Trabant!


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Why can we not have a zip thingy like they have on caravans, that would make it a whole lot easier to put the stubborn things up.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rrusty said:


> Why can we not have a zip thingy like they have on caravans, that would make it a whole lot easier to put the stubborn things up.


There is one, its called a Zip Privacy but it will only fit a Zip awning

Peter


----------



## 117537 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Fiamma Privacy Room*

Ive put my privacy room up a number of different ways. Ive even followed Fiamma,s instruction leaflet (which is a feat in its self) and have still never got it right. I have rear steadies and they dont make that much difference. In my opinion the clip sections and the method of sealing the sides to the van are very poorly designed. I even have a gripe about the "quality" bag you get to store the awning in. The first time i used it the cheap and nasty zip just pulled apart. Surely they could have used a good KY zip?


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

So why dont the convertors put the zip thing in when they build the MH ?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked at the DVD. The paper distructions are all pictorial - no good to me I like some detailed English words as well. The pictures were black and white and about tenth generation photo copy. 
It goes together but I remain unimpressed.

C.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rrusty said:


> So why dont the convertors put the zip thing in when they build the MH ?


Because they only fit a standard awning and that will not accept the Zip privacy!

Zip awning and Zip Privacy is more than double the money of an ordinary awning.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> I looked at the DVD. The paper distructions are all pictorial - no good to me I like some detailed English words as well. The pictures were black and white and about tenth generation photo copy.
> It goes together but I remain unimpressed.
> C.


DVD is is glorious technicolour though, I bet B & Q don't like selling you flatpacks!


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

If MH costs £50,000 + what would the extra cost be?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to mention the bike covers Peter!! 8) 8) :roll:
> ...


Good to see that you can't bring yourself to tell porkies Peter. 

I think you have answered the question adequately though. 8O

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

For What itâ€™s worth 

FIAMMA ZIP (Our F45 Fiamma Zip Privacy Room is aka 'The Shed')

The major problem we found was that, when Zipping the Privacy room sides onto the Awning, you start by connect the Zip at the outside end, Legs set to low, and then zip-up along & towards the Awning housing at the side of the 'Van

But, as you zip nearer and nearer to the van then height becomes a problem because the Zip soon becomes out of reach! (Once even for my 6 foot-three oppo!) 

Our initial remedy was to fit a large key ring at the zipper and achieve full zipping up by using a pole, with a large cup hook screwed into one end, which then allowed the zip to be pulled all the way along and upwards.

Now our latest method (which won't suit everyone) is to zip up all the way by using the Step Ladder..........>>>>>

STEP LADDER?? Yes, we take along a five-step ladder from B & Q; at less than £20-ish.

WHYFORE?? Because we have no current need to go on theâ€™ Van roof so we removed our rear ladder some time ago. Should we ever need to go on the Roof we use this ladder inside the Van and gain access through our skylight. This B & Q Stepladder now stows neatly behind the Driver's seat and is very handy for cleaning the Vehicle as well as being invaluable for Zipping up the Awning.

FINALLY: AN AWNING TIP - For ANY Type.

With any Awning out in a bit of a breeze the side edges will always flap and flutter (and disturb your sleep!). We avoid this annoyance by placing a telescopic pole horizontally at each end and clamping each awning side edge to this pole with 3 or 4 small plastic clamps (4 for a £1 at any show, etc).

Thus clamped, the fluttering ceases; peace & quiet reigns again.
And if that REIGN should then subsequently become RAIN, our now rigid awning no longer acts as a Rain Collector!!


Bob & Maggie L

PS
Within 'The Shed' we can also hang an inner bedroom (from Telescopic Poles) which neatly takes a double airbed, with still plenty of room in the Shed. We have only had the need to use it once so far, but it is far less trouble than clearing/sleeping in the Luton, being very comfortable and it was almost like camping under full canvas, again!

PPS Confession - I also posted the above on AN Other MH site concerning a similar FIAMMA topic.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Good to see that you can't bring yourself to tell porkies Peter.
> I think you have answered the question adequately though. 8O
> Thanks
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Telling porkies just gets one deeper in the mire, and mud sticks!

Now if you had bought your bike cover from us and you found it faulty and not stabbed the poor thing to death, you could have returned it (with receipt) for replacement or full refund.

I stand by what I supply. 

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Telling porkies just gets one deeper in the mire, and mud sticks!
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

Sounds like you ought to _"stand by"_ a few awnings and show people how to wrestle them into position!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

As for the rest of your post, I can't argue with that. Sounds very fair to me! 

Dave

P.S. The bread knife didn't kill it - but it could have been very embarrassing. Several gallons of water splashing down in a thin stream, and me standing next to the rear of the van looking relieved!! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Sounds like you ought to _"stand by"_ a few awnings and show people how to wrestle them into position!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As for the rest of your post, I can't argue with that. Sounds very fair to me!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Actually at the various shows we attend with the F iamma stand, there is a working demo model and there is also one in our showrooms back at base, plus the DVD is playing on a TV. No charge for viewing!

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve? :?: :?: 8O 8O :roll: 

I was planning to buy a Swift from you Peter, but I might end up with an Elddis at this rate!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Senility in my case - what's your excuse? :wink: :lol: 

Gloria


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*BASE CAMP*

We tend to put up a lot of camvas at shows!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: BASE CAMP*



CliveMott said:


> We tend to put up a lot of camvas at shows!


Thats a big loo tent on the end Clive!

Dave whats with the profanity............... ELDISS!

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> _And what is wrong with a Trabant may I ask? apart from a smoky two stroke engine and a body made out of paper mache and glue._
> 
> The Privacy rooms are OK, the problem is that people buy them and don't know or have not been instructed in how to erect them or the supplier does not have the knowledge either.
> 
> ...


The one I bought had the DVD, as for putting them up they are simple, however my problem is with the length of the front, it is too short.
on the DVD with the privacy room fully erected, you can see that where the ends all zip together they are parallel to the front pole, not on mine.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

When the front panel is slid into the awning rail it will appear to be about 15cms short at each end, this is quite normal and the side panels come round and zip into it.

If you have a front panel that is shorter than that you have the incorrect front panel somehow, so take it back to your supplier.

If you need any further assistance please feel free to call Darren.

Peter


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*Privacy Room*

We have a swift kon tiki 665p and have been considering buying a privacy room from johns cross but after reading all the problems people are having with them we may well change our mind any advice.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Privacy Room*



riohog said:


> We have a swift kon tiki 665p and have been considering buying a privacy room from johns cross but after reading all the problems people are having with them we may well change our mind any advice.


I've just changed mine also


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Privacy Room*



riohog said:


> We have a swift kon tiki 665p and have been considering buying a privacy room from johns cross but after reading all the problems people are having with them we may well change our mind any advice.


Hi,

Yes give us a ring and we can put your mind at rest 

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Update on my Privacy Room, Fiamma are sending a new one out, as they think it maybe too short, I will keep you posted.
Had I the opportunity I would not have bought this cheap and nasty product.

The material seems to be pitted with tiny holes where the original folds have been, the skirt at the ground is so flimsy that it will rip easilly.

I bought the new 2009 model because the picture in the Fiamma brochure shows 2 windows, only one on mine, and unfortunatley when I am sitting in my M/home with my door open, all I see is a big white panel.

My policy will now be to find a local dealer of products and see the product first, no more shopping on the net for items like this.

regards


----------

